# vocal processor advice



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

At the moment, I run my vocal mic dry through the same EV ZLX-12p (or 15 if the room is big) I use for my piano. I'm content with that but my drummer would like a bit more space and body on my vocals and is willing to buy a vocal processor for us.

(Here's how we sound right now: 



 )

I'm a baritone. Any advice and experience with these? I _don't_ want a harmonizer, just a bit of enhancement.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well the band's great.

I'd just like to hear a bit more of your voice in the mix, maybe add a little delay and reverb.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Honestly? A TC Helicon mic mechanic, or one of their other little pedals like it, will probably be more than enough.

Their pedals all have auto gain, compression, and EQ. Most have some kind of reverb and/or delay, as well as some effect you don't necessarily need to use.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I use a tc helicon Duplicator, and love it.
Vocal doubling for body, reverb and a bit of correction if necessary. Simple and compact.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Your bandmate has two good suggestions here with the little stomp versions of TC Helicon. Their "advanced" versions are the same thing with a bunch of additional bells & whistles that you may never use. 

I have had them all and just use their universal algorithm for a bit of life and clarity. And a tad of pitch correction to try to catch those slack moments. Have not tried it with recording so don't know about "transparency." For demo's probably fine.

Live singing? +1 Mic Mechanic. 

Your recording software may have a solution as has been suggested too, if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Tried one of these at Long & McQuade a few weeks ago (guitar only). Sounded great, there is a smaller version as well.

Roland - Acoustic Singer Live Amplifier


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Your recording software may have a solution as has been suggested too, if that's what you are looking for.











This is strictly about live sound. I'm recording with a hand-held Tascam stereo recorder. It's in the photo above on a mic stand right in front of the drummer with a grey sock over it. Simple simple simple. If it was good enough for Robert Johnson, it's good enough for me, I say.

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. Mic Mechanic sounds like it may be just the ticket.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Those Mic Mechanics are really good. I have one and it does its job really well. And it's not overpowering. It adds a very subtle effect.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got this one about 5 years ago and used it on a small PA. Only thing I can say is that it improved the sound and made it easier to sing. Similar to a Mic Mechanic but does not have pitch correction and reverb like the mechanic. Found that I didn’t need it when using a large PA that had a mixer and I’m not using it in the DAW because it seems to have on board stuff that does the same thing.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't know how I missed the video the first time. Sounds great. Ain't broken. Don't fix it. 

The guitar has a real nice gypsie-esque tone a la django. Tres cool mon ami.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for the input everyone. I think Vlad (the drummer) may have bought one. I've been out of the loop this week.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I use one of these.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a “TC Helicon Play Electric" unit with a bunch of stuff on it that is great for vocals. Delay, reverb, pitch correction, etc (and harmonies if you want it). It also has guitar effects and amp sims. The cool thing is you can run your guitar through it and the pitch correction and harmonies will read your chords! Even if you keep it simple and don't want the 'advanced' features, it has most of the small TC voice pedals all in one unit.

I’m not using it much as my jams are limited to playing with my two young kids. Drop me a line if you want, but these units are well regarded.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't make any product recommendations since I'm not familiar with any of them. HOWEVER, the thing to keep in mind is that in a live gig context, singers often have to try and sing louder than they might in a studio setting. And increasing the volume of one's voice generally involves tensing up the throat muscles, making the voice more strident. So the "ideal" improvement of voice in that context would be something that restores some of the bass and lower mids lost when trying to sing over a drummer or street noises. NO ONE can sound like any sort of Ken Nordine late-night jazz DJ when trying to be heard above a band or other competing sounds, unless there is some bass enhancement.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

traynor_garnet said:


> I have a “TC Helicon Play Electric" unit with a bunch of stuff on it that is great for vocals. Delay, reverb, pitch correction, etc (and harmonies if you want it). It also has guitar effects and amp sims. The cool thing is you can run your guitar through it and the pitch correction and harmonies will read your chords! Even if you keep it simple and don't want the 'advanced' features, it has most of the small TC voice pedals all in one unit.
> 
> I’m not using it much as my jams are limited to playing with my two young kids. Drop me a line if you want, but these units are well regarded.


I also had a Play Electric, but it was overkill for me as I was only using a couple of patches for voice, and never any guitar effects. I was using it in "guitar thru" mode as you described to read the chords. For that it worked well. However, I downsized to a Mic Mechanic 2 just before the pandemic hit. I haven't tried it live, of course, but imagine it will be just as good as the Electric. The real bonus is that prices for the Electric have gone through the roof! Check here @traynor_garnet 








TC Helicon Play Electric | Reverb Canada


The TC Helicon Play Electric provides the same array of easy to understand and familiar effects pre-sets for electric guitar that their vocal processors are known for.




reverb.com


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

isoneedacoffee said:


> However, I downsized to a Mic Mechanic 2 just before the pandemic hit.


The Mic Mechanic 2 is on sale right now at L&M








T.C. Electronic - Mic Mechanic 2 Echo, Reverb and Pitch Correction Pedal


T.C. Electronic - Mic Mechanic 2 Echo, Reverb and Pitch Correction Pedal




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> The real bonus is that prices for the Electric have gone through the roof! Check here @traynor_garnet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the heck!!! Somebody famous start using one?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

So… on the Tuesday Vlad was going to Kingston and was going pick one up. But I had a heart attack on the Monday night (that's why I was out of the loop in the post above) and he decided to hold off until I seemed pretty sure to live. But in the meanwhile, I gave it some thought and decided I'd just turn up the volume and sing closer for the moment. Still waiting for a chance to gig, of course.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Doug Gifford said:


> So… on the Tuesday Vlad was going to Kingston and was going pick one up. But I had a heart attack on the Monday night (that's why I was out of the loop in the post above) and he decided to hold off until I seemed pretty sure to live. But in the meanwhile, I gave it some thought and decided I'd just turn up the volume and sing closer for the moment. Still waiting for a chance to gig, of course.


Yikes! Glad you're alright!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't think you need a bunch of processing. You just need more volume and maybe some bass.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad you are okay.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about the heart attack. I narrowly dodged that bullet in 2019.

Best of luck with the recovery.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for the well-wishes. I'm recovering very well. Four days in hospital then blessedly back home. My hospital care was excellent -- competetent, cheerful, and calm -- and KGH is a teaching hospital, so lots of pretty nurses and trainees. But I do like waking up in my own bed.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So are you going to have a plateful of pills for breakfast like I do?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

mhammer said:


> So are you going to have a plateful of pills for breakfast like I do?


Just a side-dish of four in the morning and three with supper.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yup, that sounds about right. After a while, you'll start to forget whether or not you took them or just imagined taking them. What I do is have two different-coloured pill containers from the dollar store, one for the morning pills and one for the evening. Whatever was consumed last goes on top of the other one. The container colour tells me that whoops, I didn't take the evening ones yet.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Yup, that sounds about right. After a while, you'll start to forget whether or not you took them or just imagined taking them. What I do is have two different-coloured pill containers from the dollar store, one for the morning pills and one for the evening. Whatever was consumed last goes on top of the other one. The container colour tells me that whoops, I didn't take the evening ones yet.


My wife bought me a fourteen-chambered Sunday to Saturday dealy-doo for me to keep track of my pills. I have occasionally forgotten to take the supper pills and also have absent-mindedly taken the supper pills at breakfast, along with the breakfast pills. Life does have its challenges.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Sorry about the heart attack. Hope you're doing ok.

With regards to vocal processor, does anyone have experience with the Boss VE-8 Acoustic Singer?


----------

